# Bourne 5: Matt Damon kehrt als Jason Bourne zurück



## Matthias Dammes (17. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bourne 5: Matt Damon kehrt als Jason Bourne zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bourne 5: Matt Damon kehrt als Jason Bourne zurück


----------



## marioziv (17. September 2014)

Sorry Leute, Matt Damon's Babyface in Actionfilmen wirkt für mich einfach nicht glaubwürdig.
Aber ja, es ist ein Problem mit welchem die Bruce Willis Generation zu kämpfen hat...


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2014)

Ich hasse Greengrass. Bei seinem nervigen Kameragewackel krieg ich Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

marioziv schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, Matt Damon's Babyface in Actionfilmen wirkt für mich einfach nicht glaubwürdig.
> Aber ja, es ist ein Problem mit welchem die Bruce Willis Generation zu kämpfen hat...



Du meinst den hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ein voll harter Typ. Sieht man ihm an.

Ist doch alles nur Interpretationssache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dohderbert (17. September 2014)

ja JA ja JAAAAAAA, mMn die bester Triologie in dem Genre !! Freu mich extrem drauf, Matt Damon hat die Rolle einfach nur perfekt gespielt, alles hat gepasst.. Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2014)

Ich fand die Kampfszenen im dritten Teil von Bourne ziemlich gut und würde fast behaupten, das sind mit die *realistischsten* Kampfszenen überhaupt. Man hat die Brutalität der Schläge förmlich selbst spüren können, die Aktion mit dem Buch auf den Kehlkopf tut mir heut noch weh! 

Also Matt Damon hat mir als Bourne deutlich besser gefallen als der letzte Schauspieler ... um mal meinen Kumpel nach dem Film zu zitieren: "Der Film war jetzt nicht so der *Renner*!"


----------



## MrFob (17. September 2014)

Hmmmm, interssant. Die Bourne Trilogie war wirklich sehr gut aber der vierte Teil hat mir ueberhaupt nicht mehr getaugt.

Wenn sie Matt Damon als Bourne und den alten Regisseru zurueckbringen bin ich mal gespannt, halte mich aber erstmal noch mit meiner Vorfreude zurueck. Am Ende muss auch die Story und das Script stimmen und das ist oft das Schwierigste.


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2014)

Den ersten fand ich super! Matt Damon gehört zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern der neueren Generation (Für mich ist die alte Generation Sean Connery und Robert Redford und Clint Eastwood, John Wayne kenne ich auch aber das ist für mich dann schon fast Antik^^)

Allerdings fand ich Tei l2 nicht so toll und Teil 3 habe ich gar nicht gesehen da Damon fehlt.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2014)

Es gibt vier Teile Dacki ... in den ersten drei spielt Matt Damon die Hauptrolle, im vierten ist Jason Bourne nur Thema am Rande. Jeremy Renner ersetzt Matt Damon nicht, sondern spielt einen anderen Charakter im Bourne Universum.


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt vier Teile Dacki ... in den ersten drei spielt Matt Damon die Hauptrolle, im vierten ist Jason Bourne nur Thema am Rande. Jeremy Renner ersetzt Matt Damon nicht, sondern spielt einen anderen Charakter im Bourne Universum.



Ah danke, , ich hatte nach Ansehen des zweiten Teils Interesse verloren und hab dann nur noch gehört daß dieser andere die Rolle übernimmt.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

Wenn ich gut 15 min von diesem Teil schaffe, habe ich in Summe vielleicht einen Bourne-Film gesehen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. September 2014)

Leider haben sie ja nur die Idee der Bücher übernommen. Da gäbs nämlich noch genug über Jason bourne zu erzählen. Der erste Film hat noch ein paar wenige Anknüpfungspunkte, der zweite schon nicht mehr. Wenn die macher der Filme hier ansetzen könnte das ganz groß werden


----------



## Mothman (17. September 2014)

Also ich finde Matt Damon auch super. Auch die Bourne Filme mit ihm sind sehr unterhaltsam und gut gemacht. 
Allerdings finde ich ihn immer noch am besten in Rollen wie "Der talentierte Mr Ripley" oder "Good Will Hunting". 
Er hat aber auch mal daneben gelegen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

Die sollten es besser lassen. Teil 3 hat ein mehr als rundes Ende. Ein weiteres Sequel fast 10 Jahre später nach zu reichen käme zu bemüht denn gekonnt rüber.


----------



## Exar-K (18. September 2014)

Bourne war eine Reihe, die immer besser wurde (Teil 4 ignorieren wir mal).
Der Erstling war ein netter Film und dann ging es bergauf, der beste Teil war dann auch Nr. 3.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich von einem neuen Film halten soll.
Eigentlich verspüre ich kein Bedürfnis nach einem neuen Bourne.


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2014)

Es gibt ja auch deutlich mehr Bücher als es Filme gibt ... u.a. Bücher, wo Bourne durchaus älter ist und das würde ja wunderbar passen.


----------



## golani79 (18. September 2014)

Fand Bourne 1-3 ziemlich gut und hab mir die schon mehrmals angesehen.
Teil 4 gegenüber war ich skeptisch und habe ich mir bis heute auch noch nicht angeschaut - hol ich aber evtl. noch nach.

Hätte jetzt aber nichts gegen einen neuen Teil mit Matt Damon.


----------

